# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Nierontsteking patiënt gezocht!

## yados

hoi,

voor mijn studie heb ik iemand met een nierontsteking nodig die geïnterviewd zou willen worden.
Als iemand mij hiermee verder zou kunnen helpen zou ik dit zeer op prijs stellen.
alvast bedankt.

----------

